# Bass Club in Navarre



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

Will be starting a Bass Club out of Navarre...Probably fishing mostly the Yellow/Blackwater, and Escambia. Maybe the East depending on participation. Anyone interested PM me and get me your info so i can set up a meeting for those that would like to join. All tournaments will be scheduled around the major circuits in the area.


----------

